# Scary find



## 100 Watt (Aug 11, 2011)

Started a big remodel the other day. House has been unoccupied (by humans) for a couple years. This is a 5' snake skin hanging in the basement. Gives you an uneasy feeling after seeing that. Needless to say we got the plumbing in that area completed extra quickly.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

100 Watt said:


> Started a big remodel the other day. House has been unoccupied (by humans) for a couple years. This is a 5' snake skin hanging in the basement. Gives you an uneasy feeling after seeing that. Needless to say we got the plumbing in that area completed extra quickly.


Hope you take it and leave it on ur dashboard... your truck will never get broken in.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

I've tried a lot of things to speed up my guys, but that's trumps my efforts. What will it cost to take that off your hands?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I don't know how you are, but snakes scare the living chit out of me. Bleeeegh!


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I was working on an addition once in the old part of the house there were 4-5 different live snakes wrapped around the heating pipes didnt notice it till my hand was about a foot or so away from one on the pipe I was about to cut


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

Once a fitter buddy working on same job as me, came up in the morning, and say man you got a leak in the pipe up there. I said where, he said go up that ladder, its right there. I did i said there's no leak, then he said turn around, i did. Huge bat hanging from joist, almost touched my nose! LOL! that son of a bitXh! (hung there all day, gone the next, guess it flew away when it got dark)


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

I would rather talk to that bat, then that snake


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Has anyone ever read that story "Snake!" by Patrick McManus? 

It involves plumbers.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

At least u wernt under a house. Down here when you go under a ranch house u see them a lot when you hear that rattle or hissss I'd be surprised how fast you can get out from under there call the exterminator to take care of them and then return later. Just hope you don't stir up a den of them and get trapped


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> At least u wernt under a house. Down here when you go under a ranch house u see them a lot when you hear that rattle or hissss I'd be surprised how fast you can get out from under there call the exterminator to take care of them and then return later. Just hope you don't stir up a den of them and get trapped


I couldn't deal with that, no way. We only have black snakes and they creep me the hell out. My 12 year old son went into my neighbors crawlspace last year to find out where a putrid smell was coming from, they said there was snake skins in their house. So they called me over to check out the crawl space, and I told them you can't afford me. So my 12year old went in and cut out a 6 ft black snake that was trapped in the insulation, and dead. I don't care that he made me look like punk or worse I have no use for snakes.


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

James420 said:


> I couldn't deal with that, no way. We only have black snakes and they creep me the hell out. My 12 year old son went into my neighbors crawlspace last year to find out where a putrid smell was coming from, they said there was snake skins in their house. So they called me over to check out the crawl space, and I told them you can't afford me. So my 12year old went in and cut out a 6 ft black snake that was trapped in the insulation, and dead. I don't care that he made me look like punk or worse I have no use for snakes.


 kids are fearless


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

piper1 said:


> kids are fearless


LOL! thats true, they dont know enough yet to be scared!:no:


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

Snakes are not normal! They don't blink and they are cold blooded. For me the only good snake is a dead snake. When I lived out in on the edges of town. I told people if you hear a glock going bam 14 time the silence and then more.. It's me killing a snake!


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm with you guys I can't stand snakes I headed straight for the door out of that basement told the gc he had to get them out of there


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

A glock ??? A shot gun is the weapon of choice for snakes 

Anybody ever ate snake ?? We have the biggest rattle snake round up here in sweet water Texas .....Snake catchers go all month and gas out dens of snakes and bring them in. They milk skin and fry up a lot of the snakes !!! Taste like dark meat chicken !! Really good with a beer and fresh cut fries!!! ******* living at its best !!!! The snake catchers get paid per pound for the snakes they bring in and they put them in huge plexy glass tanks the size of a above ground pool 

It's a site to see


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

I have eaten Rattle snakes on several occasions. Not bad at all.


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> A glock ??? A shot gun is the weapon of choice for snakes
> 
> Anybody ever ate snake ?? We have the biggest rattle snake round up here in sweet water Texas .....Snake catchers go all month and gas out dens of snakes and bring them in. They milk skin and fry up a lot of the snakes !!! Taste like dark meat chicken !! Really good with a beer and fresh cut fries!!! ******* living at its best !!!! The snake catchers get paid per pound for the snakes they bring in and they put them in huge plexy glass tanks the size of a above ground pool
> 
> It's a site to see


We are going to need pictures or it didn't happen


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

piper1 said:


> kids are fearless


To a point, it seems people who are afraid of snakes have no problem spiders, and vice/versa. My son will run the 40 to get away from a little spider, but he will pick up a snake.


----------



## Rando (Dec 31, 2012)

100 Watt said:


> Started a big remodel the other day. House has been unoccupied (by humans) for a couple years. This is a 5' snake skin hanging in the basement. Gives you an uneasy feeling after seeing that. Needless to say we got the plumbing in that area completed extra quickly.
> 
> 
> That thing was probably watching you with it's evil dead eyes the whole time you were in there......


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't mind snake skins. I worked around them a lot in Maryland. Mostly black snakes in attics and basements. I would be more worried about spiders. Some of them have flesh eating poison


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

100 Watt said:


> Started a big remodel the other day. House has been unoccupied (by humans) for a couple years. This is a 5' snake skin hanging in the basement. Gives you an uneasy feeling after seeing that. Needless to say we got the plumbing in that area completed extra quickly.


I'd never finish that job lol


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

victoryplbaz said:


> Snakes are not normal! They don't blink and they are cold blooded. For me the only good snake is a dead snake. When I lived out in on the edges of town. I told people if you hear a glock going bam 14 time the silence and then more.. It's me killing a snake!


You need to aim better! :yes:


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Not afraid of snakes. I am afraid of being bit by poisonous snakes when im in a confined area. Out in the open I have zero fear. They are only out a few months of the year around here anyway. Copper heads, timber rattlers, black snakes. Pretty rare to see them but I have, not normally at work but fishing and hunting early fall bow ive run into them. Spiders I dont fear either, im around them every day and haven't met one my fist couldn't smash yet. I'm anti bee though. I hate bees!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

express said:


> We are going to need pictures or it didn't happen


Here you go. It's the biggest rattle snake round up in the world. In sweetwater tx. 30 miles from where I live


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Keep them there..


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Come on RJ. Next year for the round up. Il buy snake and beer for u. The round up was last month. I missed it I was busy but like I said its a site to see. 

Snakes spiders mice. Don't bother me much. But roaches freak me out !!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

MTDUNN said:


> I don't mind snake skins. I worked around them a lot in Maryland. Mostly black snakes in attics and basements. I would be more worried about spiders. Some of them have flesh eating poison


Brown recluse


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

[QUOTE="theplumbinator". I'm anti bee though. I hate bees![/QUOTE]

Hard to see but we had to get a vac-con to suck this corn syrup tank down, the valves leaked and there were literally thousands of bees inside the tank. Had a bee guy meet us to smoke them if we had to. Didn't like but never got stung...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Come on RJ. Next year for the round up. Il buy snake and beer for u. The round up was last month. I missed it I was busy but like I said its a site to see.
> 
> Snakes spiders mice. Don't bother me much. But roaches freak me out !!!


I'll pass... but see ya at hockey game in Austin or San Antonio, since Houston lost their Aeros team after 20 years of being there.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

When u goin to Austin ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> When u goin to Austin ??


Next year... when hockey back in season... hkping thers back to back games to make my trip worthwhile from Houston


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Too bad you guys are in the Western conference I would go to TX to see a devils game. Only one way that could happen the Stars would have to make it to the Stanley cup finals... so I guess im not going to TX to watch hockey lol. Maybe I shouldn't laugh my team didn't make the playoffs this year either.

Who do u route for RJB? Blackhawks? There unstoppable this season!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

504Plumber said:


> [QUOTE="theplumbinator". I'm anti bee though. I hate bees!


Hard to see but we had to get a vac-con to suck this corn syrup tank down, the valves leaked and there were literally thousands of bees inside the tank. Had a bee guy meet us to smoke them if we had to. Didn't like but never got stung...[/QUOTE]

Nevermind the bees, around here there would be a family of black bear all over that thing!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Too bad you guys are in the Western conference I would go to TX to see a devils game. Only one way that could happen the Stars would have to make it to the Stanley cup finals... so I guess im not going to TX to watch hockey lol. Maybe I shouldn't laugh my team didn't make the playoffs this year either.
> 
> Who do u route for RJB? Blackhawks? There unstoppable this season!


I hate the Blackhawks with passion.. and their mostly faker bandwagon fans that follow them mindlessly without knowing the facts.. during this shortened lockout season, NOT one game were played between the East and West conf teams. Therefore, Fakehawks played against mostly weak west conf teams over and over. I don't care whomever win this year, the Stanley Cup should be cut in half for the shortened season due to players and owners greed.
Fyi, NHL team, I'm a Minnesota Wild fan... for a reason... AHL of course, the Chicago Wolves..


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I hate the Blackhawks with passion.. and their mostly faker bandwagon fans that follow them mindlessly without knowing the facts.. during this shortened lockout season, NOT one game were played between the East and West conf teams. Therefore, Fakehawks played against mostly weak west conf teams over and over. I don't care whomever win this year, the Stanley Cup should be cut in half for the shortened season due to players and owners greed.
> Fyi, NHL team, I'm a Minnesota Wild fan... for a reason... AHL of course, the Chicago Wolves..


Cool I agree about no east and West teams playing eachother this season. But your not going to like what I say next. And im sure you can understand I have been a devils fan since 1982 when they were founded when I was 5 and my dad brought me to my first home opener. Im glad the wild got eliminated because of what Zach Parise said when he left the Devils last year " I want to play for a team that has a chance to win" Now I hate him he could have said any other reason and I wouldn't have an issue. Now i hope he enjoys watching the rest of the season from his couch. The closest he will get to the cup is last year.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> Cool I agree about no east and West teams playing eachother this season. But your not going to like what I say next. And im sure you can understand I have been a devils fan since 1982 when they were founded when I was 5 and my dad brought me to my first home opener. Im glad the wild got eliminated because of what Zach Parise said when he left the Devils last year " I want to play for a team that has a chance to win" Now I hate him he could have said any other reason and I wouldn't have an issue. Now i hope he enjoys watching the rest of the season from his couch. The closest he will get to the cup is last year.


 I hate you but love ya as spoken as a real hockey fan! Lol


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> I hate you but love ya as spoken as a real hockey fan! Lol


That's hockey! Nothing against the rest of the wild there a good young team. I have to say true hockey fans have passion about their teams. Philly has the worst fans of any sport they dont play in Philly! Never ware an opposing teams gear in that city bad things will happen.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

gardon said:


> You need to aim better! :yes:


No!!! I just want it dead!!! And it better not twitch after I unload on it. Cause il reload and do it all again!!! I'm like Indiana Jones.....I hate snakes!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> That's hockey! Nothing against the rest of the wild there a good young team. I have to say true hockey fans have passion about their teams. Philly has the worst fans of any sport they dont play in Philly! Never ware an opposing teams gear in that city bad things will happen.


My dad and grandfather are Philly fans !!!

What's this sport hockey y'all speak of. I think I've seen guys here play it on concrete warring rollerblades !! Lol 
No ice around here.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> My dad and grandfather are Philly fans !!!
> 
> What's this sport hockey y'all speak of. I think I've seen guys here play it on concrete warring rollerblades !! Lol
> No ice around here.


There are at least 30 sheets of ice in D/FW area


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

theplumbinator said:


> That's hockey! Nothing against the rest of the wild there a good young team. I have to say true hockey fans have passion about their teams. Philly has the worst fans of any sport they dont play in Philly!* Never ware an opposing teams gear in* *that city bad things will happen*.


 






Like when Boston Red Sox fans come to the Bronx to a Yankee game wearing red.......:laughing:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> There are at least 30 sheets of ice in D/FW area


I mean real natural ice. My skated on a frozen pond growing up in Philly. Can't do that here. And yes I've skated before in dfw at the galleria !! Lol. And once on a cruise ship How many pro hockey players are from Texas ? How many from Canada how many from IL. ? See my point ?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

By the way, you guys (and I use the term loosely....:laughing need to get back on topic. This thread is about how scared you fellers are of little itty bitty critters....:sad:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Boss took us all to the rangers Red Sox game Sunday There where Red Sox fans with shirts the Red Sox Texas nation. Didnt know we had so many Red Sox fans down here!!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Roaches. Yikes!!!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Tommy plumber said:


> Like when Boston Red Sox fans come to the Bronx to a Yankee game wearing red.......:laughing:


I went to college in Providence RI for four years. Dont even get me started on the Sox or Pats. The badgering I received was enough to make me hate sports for a while after I graduated. Im sure it would be worse now considering we robbed the perfect season in 07 from Brady and Co. But who would the Yankees be without the Red Sox and visa versa. More of a friendly rivalry. Philly fans come to our stadiums to fight us at home lol. Yeah way off topic. I remember being at a Giants Dallas game once and a squirrel ran out on the feild & they stopped the game. I didn't get scared but Kinda back on topic lol.


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Look Mom me and Scott Stevens.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

theplumbinator said:


> Look Mom me and Scott Stevens.


U look kinda stoned !! Lol. Is that the coach ??


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

My brother in law (an islanders fan) and I had club seats Center ice front row behind players boxes we pre gamed in the parking lot then continued to pound beers till second period. Thank God the food is all you can eat in the club lounges only thing I think that got us home alive. Yeah he is a coach now but one of the best retired players Devils ever had next to Danako, and im sure soon to be Marty B. That dude has been a devil since I was in high school. He is gonna need a walker if he comes back next year. Probably getting stuff from AARP in the mail lol.


----------



## Mr-Green (Apr 29, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Boss took us all to the rangers Red Sox game Sunday There where Red Sox fans with shirts the Red Sox Texas nation. Didnt know we had so many Red Sox fans down here!!


Fair weather fans lol. I don't remember any Red Sox fans till around 04. I can't even recall anyone wearing Boston ball caps.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I don't know but ther wer a lot of them. They even had a banner I don't care for a shirt with my state and Boston on it. Kinda like they wer lost or something


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

Huge hockey fan! 

But..... I didn't think I minded snakes.... Not so sure now.....

I Hate spiders! Any freaky spider stories??

This is why I live in Alberta, the cold keeps these things small.

My cousin wants me to do a repipe for him in California when I come to visit. All I can think about is the crawl space and spiders... Not sure I can do it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

redbeardplumber said:


> Huge hockey fan!
> 
> But..... I didn't think I minded snakes.... Not so sure now.....
> 
> ...


Wimp...


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

redbeardplumber said:


> Huge hockey fan!
> 
> But..... I didn't think I minded snakes.... Not so sure now.....
> 
> ...


Have you heard of lizards? What about scorpions? Do you have rattlesnakes in Alberta? How big are the rats there? 

Why don't you want to go in a crawl space in California? 

:laughing:


----------



## gardon (Apr 24, 2013)

SewerRat said:


> Have you heard of lizards? What about scorpions? Do you have rattlesnakes in Alberta? How big are the rats there?
> 
> Why don't you want to go in a crawl space in California?
> 
> :laughing:


Might find an old hollywood b movie script!


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

SewerRat said:


> Have you heard of lizards? What about scorpions? Do you have rattlesnakes in Alberta? How big are the rats there?
> 
> Why don't you want to go in a crawl space in California?
> 
> :laughing:


Scorpions would suck too! Damn. I am a big wimp I guess.

No Rats in Alberta.... Rat free.... Rattle snakes south of here, not in my neck if woods.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Your friend is gonna kill me. I was just trying to make it sound like maximum badness is all.

LOL!


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

Ok so here we go. First new AC install of the year, recover the refrigerant, start to disassemble the old unit, take the fan guard off and this is what I find! Thankfully its already dead! Unfortunately I dont have an extra pair of boxer briefs in the van.


----------



## waterwiz (Apr 29, 2013)

Living in SoCal has its challenges but when doing a crawl just remember the spiders hang out by the vents. So after you clear the opening just shimmy real fast till you get in. Also when I was an apprentice my plumber taught me if you burn at least 6 of their legs off then they won't bug you. Lol. Just make sure the dryer be vent hasn't been dumping under the house before you fire up your torch. Man that stuff burns fast.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Ok so here we go. First new AC install of the year, recover the refrigerant, start to disassemble the old unit, take the fan guard off and this is what I find! Thankfully its already dead! Unfortunately I dont have an extra pair of boxer briefs in the van.
> 
> View attachment 26770



Is that a Corn or King snake?


----------



## theplumbinator (Sep 6, 2012)

James420 said:


> Is that a Corn or King snake?


Pretty sure its a corn snake, not dangerous I know but just wasn't expecting to find it there, I threw the fan cage and screw gun when I saw it lol. Think its still to cold out for snakes here it was 38deg F last night and around 50 deg this morning at 7:30 when i found the snake. Someone needs to call Canada and tell them im done with their high pressure low temp air masses & lake effect crap for this year! They need to keep that garbage up in the artic where It belongs. :singing: "Blame Canada"....


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

theplumbinator said:


> Pretty sure its a corn snake, not dangerous I know but just wasn't expecting to find it there, I threw the fan cage and screw gun when I saw it lol. Think its still to cold out for snakes here it was 38deg F last night and around 50 deg this morning at 7:30 when i found the snake. Someone needs to call Canada and tell them im done with their high pressure low temp air masses & lake effect crap for this year! They need to keep that garbage up in the artic where It belongs. :singing: "Blame Canada"....


I don't like the cold either, but I really don't like snakes. If I found it, I probably would of had a heart attack.


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

waterwiz said:


> Living in SoCal has its challenges but when doing a crawl just remember the spiders hang out by the vents. So after you clear the opening just shimmy real fast till you get in. Also when I was an apprentice my plumber taught me if you burn at least 6 of their legs off then they won't bug you. Lol. Just make sure the dryer be vent hasn't been dumping under the house before you fire up your torch. Man that stuff burns fast.


Shimmy real fast. Ha forget it. I'm busy enough, and he has money. I think I'll keep my SoCal trips to touristy stuff. Lol.


----------

